# In search of prize winning white chicken chili



## Kayelle (Nov 7, 2010)

For the life of me, I can't remember who posted about their prize winning white chicken chili, and a search hasn't done me any good.

I know it was a man, but can't remember who.  I've got the "worse hungers" for some really good white chili and would love your recipe. If you're not here, maybe someone else knows.

Help!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2010)

I've got a good one, but it will take me a while to hunt it up.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks so much Alix, but I make a pretty good one.  I just thought if I had a "prize winner" I could get some hints.  You don't remember who it was either?


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2010)

Goodweed perhaps? Thats who sprang to mind when I read this. 

FOUND IT!!! Click here and scroll to the second page.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh *thank you thank you thank you *Alix !!  What a fantastic thread that was!  Making a grocery list as we speak !! 

I'm printing the whole thread.......thanks GW !!


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2010)

My pleasure. I'm going to take a look and maybe make some too!


----------



## babetoo (Nov 7, 2010)

Alix said:


> Goodweed perhaps? Thats who sprang to mind when I read this.
> 
> FOUND IT!!! Click here and scroll to the second page.


 
sorry i did not see a page two. did i just miss it?


----------



## Alix (Nov 7, 2010)

I think my link takes you right to page two babe.


----------

